# Such a good boy



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Having his nightly foot soak for the yeast. He just stands in the tub while I putz around the apartment. Such a good boy


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

awww hes sooo adorable!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Such a sweet boy!


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

waaay tooo cute


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

He is a good boy. If that was my crowd here, I'd have an upside down container and water everywhere. He is a sweetheart!


----------

